# hernando county FL



## Mbeck

olivia03 said:


> amateur here. wanting to start beekeeping. got the book first lessons in bee keeping by c.p. dadant. can't wait to start and hopefully I have success.


Welcome!
I'm in Weeki Wachee.
I've got an extra veil and I'm going to mark some queens this weekend, if the boss will let me!!! Let me know if you want to watch. I'm not great at it but I'm sure it's funny to watch!


----------



## Ted adams

Mbeck said:


> Welcome!
> I'm in Weeki Wachee.
> I've got an extra veil and I'm going to mark some queens this weekend, if the boss will let me!!! Let me know if you want to watch. I'm not great at it but I'm sure it's funny to watch!


Now this is the kind of thing I like to see and hear about. Someone offering to teach and show how. Great job, I wish you were near me. I learn much better doing than reading about it.


----------



## Nature Coast beek

Welcome, read all you can but don't hesitate to get bees.

I'm in Citrus county, right above you. Again, welcome and good luck on your bee journey.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Welcome Olivia! Have you met your bee inspector yet?
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?276909-Florida-Beekeeper-Registration


----------



## Lazer128

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm

Welcome!

Lots of fun. Lots to learn. Have you taken a beekeeping course yet? Check online for the Florida state organization and get hooked up with your local club. Most clubs either offer courses or know who does. You'll learn sooo much! Meet with your local inspector if you can. He can help you too!

Good luck and enjoy!


Rusty


----------



## samoadc

I have learned keeping bees in the city of Las Vegas is illegal. I assume because of the fear of killer bees. From all of the bees that I see all over I am hoping it is one of those laws they don't enforce much. I live in a neighborhood with houses built in 1964 and really like it because if there ever was a Home Owners Association there isn't one now yet there are laws to curb behavior that gets what most people really don't like. I especially like the larger lots which are only 100 Ft wide frontage and I guess 120 ft long.


----------



## asinger

I am new to beekeeping (and still a little nervous) I am looking for guidance from someone local. I live in Brooksville. Thank you!


----------

